# Kraken X61 vs MachoX2



## hallolo2_ (14. November 2015)

Also ich habe momentan einen MachoX2 auf einen XeonE31231v3. Ja es ist totaler Overkill was beide Kühler angeht aber mir ist das Optische wichtig. Jetzt stehe ich vor der Wahl: Entweder eine Razer Black Widow Chroma oder einen KrakenX61. Der MachoX2 ist extrem leise und kühlungsstark und ich frage mich ob der KrakenX61 eine gleiche Kühlleistung bei niedriger Lautstärke hat. Ich kann das nicht beurteilen, da es heißt der MachoX2 oder der NhD15 schlägt einige AIOWaKüs. Specs sind unten und momentan habe ich vorne 2 Silent Wings 2 140mm 1000rpm vorne intake oben 2 120mm FnV2(waren dabei) outtake und ein Silent wings 2 hinten outtake. Oben wird es bei PushPull eher knapp aber vorne könnte man locker PushPull nehmen. Als Lüfter für die WaKü kommen eigentlich alle nicht irrsinnigen teuren Lüfter in Frage. Die Silent Wings 2 gehen vom Preis noch. Könnte man dann mit den Silent Wings 2 eine gleiche Kühlleistung erreichen aber bei einer niedrigeren Lautstärke? Vielen Dank schon mal an die, die schon mal den X61 hatten oder eine vergleichbare WaKü.


----------



## hallolo2_ (14. November 2015)

Ok ich dachte die Specs ständen unten dran tun sie aber warum auch immer doch nicht also hier: Gtx970STRIX,H440Razer,Mx200 250GB, Xeon E31231V3,H97Plus, Straight Power E10 500W, 8 GiByte Crucial Ballistix Sport,


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. November 2015)

Die Kraken X61 ist stärker als der Macho X2, ja. Allerdings ist es absolut Sinnlos, 160€ für die X61 (+ weitere 30-40€ für brauchbare Lüfter) rauszuwerfen, nur um den X2 zu ersetzen, der eh schon OP ist


----------



## cerbero (14. November 2015)

Du versuchst einen schon "extrem leisen Luftkühler" durch etwas auszutauschen, das eine zusätzliche Pumpe hat und bei dem du jetzt schon davon ausgehst das du besser Lüfter brauchst...  Was soll da leiser werden ? Nimm die Tastatur!


----------



## hallolo2_ (15. November 2015)

Ok danke ich wollte nur wissen ob es noch leiser geht bin so ein bisschen ein Silentbauer


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2015)

Leiser geht immer, es ist nur eine Frage des Aufwandes und der Kosten.


----------



## Abductee (15. November 2015)

Mit welcher Drehzahl dreht sich denn der Lüfter unter Last/Leerlauf auf dem Macho?


----------



## hallolo2_ (21. November 2015)

Bleibt immer auf der gleichen weil der Xeon ist ist ja mickrig gegen den etwa so 400-500


----------



## Abductee (21. November 2015)

Wenn dir die Silentwings 2 auf dem Macho bei der niedrigen Drehzahl zu laut sind, wirst du mit einer AiO garantiert nicht glücklich.
Bist du dir sicher das es nicht ein anderer Lüfter im System ist den du hörst?


----------



## hallolo2_ (22. November 2015)

Ja und ich hab auf dem MachoX2 einen Originallüfter drauf und die sind leiser als die SW2


----------

